# McS-Flavoured Jack: the Dschin! - an ode to Flicks!



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Helloooo!

hmm where should i start? The first time i've seen Flicks McS Design (inspired by Gopher as i've read) i thought what an awesome slingshot concept! I have not realised that he was from germany too and so it happened to me lucky bastard that one day in bemahoney area flicks showed up and presented his little gems  and me gots one! Mehehe









Some might know me, I like to modify Slingshot Designs and Attachment Methods to my own prefferences and so it happened one evening that i grabbed the McS and drawed the outlines on a paper. Then i took one of my jacks and added the for me most important part of that concept:
The thickness between thumb and index finger position and the rounding of that gripping-area! It's because i only shoot gangster-style and with this two fingers i arrange the frame for the shot! The last thing was metros attachment and in the end it looked like something that reminds me on Wonderlamps and Dschinnis  hence the name!

I wanted to make myself a keychain-slingshot for a long time and with this new template it was only a question of time!

Enough blabla, time for some pics:





















As you can see i have copied alot from the McS  the area between the fork happened to get veeery thin, it tend to bend under extreme circumstances, so i'll wont shoot heavy bands with it (i dont shoot heavy bands either )





















The Keys work as gripping area for my idle fingers, its very comfortable

Banded up with a TBG BB Bandset, but i'll go with tbblue for the style reasons and the blue zips bb's even faster through the air!

It is made from:

- 5mm Aluminum Core
- selfmade Micarta Black and Dark, daaaaaark Blue ._.
- 2mm Aluminum Spacer
- Blue and White Kirinite

I've only sanded it to 240 grit, because as a keychains pendant... i wont sand an edc for myself higher than that, its stupid 
I dont know whats up with this micarta but i cant make it look good... but it adds a nice feeling to the slingshot

I hope you like it, maybe as much as i do! Flicks, if you read this, i just wanted to say that you're the Man! Cant wait for the next gathering 

all the best,
Jack


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting !


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Very nice! I will have to test it!


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Thank you so much Guys


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

super bravo man. that's a beautiful execution of a dream. love the attachment -- I'd wanted to make something almost exactly like that but was too lazy to make a flat slot like you did! that's a truly elegant novelty among slingshots, really well done.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That one is very interesting  Key chain


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> super bravo man. that's a beautiful execution of a dream. love the attachment -- I'd wanted to make something almost exactly like that but was too lazy to make a flat slot like you did! that's a truly elegant novelty among slingshots, really well done.


Woah, Byudzai stop!!! You're killing me, man! That praise is really too much, i'm a secret fanboy of your mamba/viper attachments, you can't imagine what your words means to me 

I can believe what you mean, i use a small manual mill to cut these 3mm slots, i dont want to imagine how to make them without that tool! 

Thank you so much Byudzai!



Can-Opener said:


> That one is very interesting  Key chain


thank you can-opener 
At least i can carry that slingsh... key-chain with me to work


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like flicks design also hope to get one here before to long.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like flicks design also hope to get one here before to long.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

sweeeet evolution  it gets more bug-alien like  template maybe plskkthanx


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I like flicks design also hope to get one here before to long.


Sir, i would send him a pm and ask for a trade, i bet he would send you a mcs!



JohnKrakatoa said:


> sweeeet evolution  it gets more bug-alien like  template maybe plskkthanx


Thank you so much John 
as i see the whole mcs design and concept as Flicks', i need to ask him, if i'm allowed to post any template.
maybe he reads this topic


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Nicely done :wave:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks key sling tastick


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh wow, what a cool design! I really fell honored! You did a great job, Jack! 

On the first photo it seemd to be larger than the McS, but in fact it is not. I'm looking forward to test it!

And of course you can post a template! You don't have to ask anybody! The Dschin is YOUR design and it's unique!!!


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

JonM said:


> Nicely done :wave:


Thank you so much JonM 



leon13 said:


> Looks key sling tastick


Leooon, you're too kind my Friend!  i hope everything is fine up in the north! Hope to see you soon on the next gathering!  and i'm in the need of your magical lestherwork wonders



flicks said:


> Oh wow, what a cool design! I really fell honored! You did a great job, Jack!
> 
> On the first photo it seemd to be larger than the McS, but in fact it is not. I'm looking forward to test it!
> And of course you can post a template! You don't have to ask anybody! The Dschin is YOUR design and it's unique!!!


MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!
Yes!!  juhu, honestly i designed this shooter to honour your style and your creativity! But i cant come up with your building quality yet, but i'll train more for sure! 

i had in mind to make it even smaller but i sticked with the forkgab and forkwith and also with the complete height of your design! 
Making it even smaller would decrease the comfort of holding the frame I suppose!

I really cant wait for a gathering anymore, i want to shoot with you all again  and chew the fat on slings and eat steak and waaah.. haha!
Thank you for your words Flicks, you made my day! I wish you only the best, it feels awesome to have your permission for the Dschin


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks pretty Rad. If you're unhappy with the micarta, I'd suggest sanding up a bit higher, even if you don't go crazy, the higher grits will really bring out the clarity.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Enchanteur, Mr Jack. Small and playful.

I very much like the floating amorphous lines and textured charm that this one presents.

And of course, the compelling sparkling blend of inspiration. Super addition to the 'micro' family *ツ*

Check out Peppermack's *earlier* Micarta magic. Great great stuff. I think you'll like it. A lot.


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

honorary pie said:


> Looks pretty Rad. If you're unhappy with the micarta, I'd suggest sanding up a bit higher, even if you don't go crazy, the higher grits will really bring out the clarity.


Thank you honorary pie!!  I´ve played around much with this micarta plate i made, an earlier SS from me i presented here (EDC Jack MK3) is build from the same material batch and i sanded it to 1000 grit, with the same result. I think i messed up the micarta plate, though it was my first, i think the resin got not soaked deep enough in the material and now its pretty fuzzy while sanding and finishing. I sandet this slingshot wet to 240 grit, i think this result is ok, but i want the colours to pop.. Sadly i´m so lazy, i need to make some more plates and play around more. 



Arnisador78 said:


> Looks pretty cool.


Awesome that you like it, Arnisador78 



Poiema said:


> Enchanteur, Mr Jack. Small and playful.
> 
> I very much like the floating amorphous lines and textured charm that this one presents.
> 
> ...


 :shocked: ooh this charming words..

I´m so honoured, Lady Poiema! Merci beaucoup, i´m glad you like it! 

You´re right!! How could i oversee this? I was a little Peppermack Fanboy, since his clipped PFS´s! His micarta Frames are way too beautiful, he can really make colours pop like a Micarta Magician! 

I should ask him, maybe he shares one or the other spell with me


----------

